# Mood Swings



## suewatters1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to understand something. Today I was tired but I manage to get a few phone call done a bit of groceries and I went to physiotherapy.  I was tired but feeling in a good mood.

But now that it's getting darker outside I am still tired but I just don't care about anything anymore. 

I am tired of the fact I have no money because of my gambling.  The only thing good about that is that I banned myself from the casinos in Ontario. But I still don't see much of a purpose in life when I get this way.  In my mind I can see what my future could look like but that seems so far far away.

I am just tired of my life right now.  Tired that I let things get this far. I wish I had more the courage to mentally fight the bullies at work. Right now I just don't give a da**.  Could it be because of the fact it is dark outside now or maybe something else.

I try to make sense of this but I can't.

Sue


----------



## arlene (Mar 6, 2009)

This a hard situation, I know it because I've experienced this. I've also think before that myl life has no longer purpose and I don't know what is my purpose in this world. Now. I;m better than before. I set my priorities, I manage my time and I handle my money very well. Mood swing? hmm yeah sometimes, usually when my monthly period is coming.


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

Sue,

Many people have more difficulties with their mood in the evening especially as they get more tired.  Sometimes for me when my mood dips down a lot in the evening I don't know whether it is depression or being overly tired.  The solution for me is to go to bed early, get a good night's sleep if I can and if I feel even a bit better in the morning than I know that it was a lack of sleep for my plunging mood. 

Again many, many people have a much more difficult time at night as it gets darker out and there are less communications with others, more lonliness sets in etc.  I always try to fill my nights with distractions including dvds, tv, computer games, reading etc.

Take care and hopefully some of this is helpful.


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Halo 
It's to early to go to bed.  Also when I get this way I want to go to bed early so I have a mix drink with my bedtime medication(a No No) hoping I will fall asleep faster so hopefully when I get in the morning I feel better.  But I know it's wrong. But to feel like I don't care about anything and to have 12 more hours before we get more light outside is going to be a very long 12 hours.

Sue
I don't want to fell like this anymore


----------



## Halo (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes as you well know that mixing your medication and drinking is definitely not a good idea.  Although I can understand the reasoning behind why you want to do it, it is still such a bad idea.

If it is daylight that you are after, is there a room that you have in your house with lots of light that you could spend time in.  I know for myself at night I prefer a soft light instead of the harsher ones.  

What are some of your hobbies or things that you like to do to keep you occupied until it is time for bed?  As I said, I normally watch tv, dvds, read, play computer games, research something on the internet etc.  If you go to the Just for Fun section, Ladylore has posted a couple of links to online Jigsaw puzzles which I find are really fun.

Take care and please try not to have that drink


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Halo
What I like to do is watch TV certain shows or play with my wii console  go on the internet but when I get in this type of mood I just don't care about stuff that usually makes me happy.  I lose interest in the things that use to make me happy.

Sue


----------



## Retired (Mar 6, 2009)

Sue,

When you see your doctor, report the fact that your mood may be related to early darkeness.  Your doctor may investigate whether your  mood is affected by the season when there is less light, and may prescribe a special type of light that substitutes sunlight, making your body and mood to feel like summer when there are more hours of light.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 6, 2009)

Sue, I tend to get really down when it gets dark. I just start feeling all scared and trapped. I try to keep busy and keep my mind distracted. I play with my daughter, read, watch tv, work on crafts, do organizing projects around the house, spend time on the internet, listen to music. I wish sometimes that I had someone to talk to on the phone, but I don't really. Maybe these are not the best solutions, but most of the time they help quite a bit. 

I've also got one of those SAD lights and it's kind of soothing. 

I'm really sorry that you're having to deal with bullies at work. It's a sad shame that those people are like that.


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Cat Dancer
Does the sad light make much of a difference in your overall life?  I know your suppose to use it in the mornings for about 30 minutes.  I should consider that because I keep my blind or curtains close most of the year because I want the privacy and the fact of my ADHD my house is a disaster zone that I don't want anybody to see.
I have somethings I like to do but when I am in this mood it's harder for me.  Lately the only thing at night that makes me happy is my drink.

I should buy a Sad light.

Sue


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 6, 2009)

I do think it helps. Even if it's just in my mind I think it helps. It's something to consider. 

I can relate to the house situation too. I've been REALLY down lately and things have suffered because of it. I'm just trying to do little 15 minute jobs. It's not much, but it does help me feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 6, 2009)

hi suewatters i too hate the nightime as my mood gets quite low then i think the idea abt sad light is good i hope your feeling better soon take care mary


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 7, 2009)

if you can afford it buy the light. turn it on before it gets dark and keep it on all evening. it will make a difference.

also i would try to find areas in your house where you could open the curtains to let in daylight. daylight is really important. if you have to move the mess out of sight so you don't worry so much about people seeing it.


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks ITL  I thought your just suppose to use it in the morning.  But maybe because in my case I don't leave enough light in the house during the day I need it on at night.

Sometimes the curtains are close because I just don't want to see people.  But mostly it's because of the mess.

Thanks Again

Sue


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Sue have you tried the SAD light yet? I am still thinking about buying one and using it at night time as well.  Just wondering if it worked or not.

Take care 
Mary


----------



## suewatters1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Mary no I didn't.  I can't afford it right now.  I worry about paying the bills that are coming in because I have no money in the bank.

But I have been trying to get some light into my house by leaving some of the blinds open for while; the ones that the people can't really see inside my house.  Also with the time change I think that is helping me.  But I will consider it when I have money coming in.

Sue


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah me to Sue. I have the sunlight coming in upstair window. It seems to help.

Take care 
Mary


----------

